# "Normal" noise when pushing Ariens 926LE with wheels lock



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

The drive system on my "new to me" 926LE appears to function fine - all forward and reverse gears work. I can toggle the wheel locks on and off without any problem. I'm just curious if the machine sounds normal when pushing it with the wheel locks engaged. I recorded a video to capture the sound. Both left and right wheel were locked when I made this video. 

Thanks for you input.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I do not recall mine making that much noise. 

But then again it has been a year since I had it, and have drank away a few brain cell's since then.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I never have owned an Ariens, but that does not sound outside the norm. 

What I hear is the axle spinning the friction wheel. Which would explain the sound being present when the axles are engaged. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH that is normal noise to bad the video did not work only the sound. but yes that is all normal.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

db9938 said:


> What I hear is the axle spinning the friction wheel. Which would explain the sound being present when the axles are engaged.


 I agree, normal sound.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Great! Thanks everyone for the feedback. 

Considering the snow blower weighs close to 265 lbs, I hope to not be pushing it with the motor off anyways


----------

